

Writing Eloquent JavaScript Without CoffeeScript - LoneWolf
http://oscargodson.posterous.com/writing-pretty-javascript-without-coffeescrip

======
cozykozy
someVariable = someVariable || {foo: 'bar'} is one of my favorite ways to cock
the heads of my less JavaScript-inclined pairing partners. Both effective and
terse.

